# Does anyone have a band aid?



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

Table saw finally got me 

WARNING GRAPHIC PHOTOS



-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
--
-
-
-


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Put a condom on it...band-aid is for HO :thumbsup:


----------



## dontgetinmyway (Apr 23, 2012)

bummer

Long term prognosis?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Ouch!
How'd that happen?


----------



## Diablo View (Apr 10, 2011)

Super Glue and get back to work :thumbup:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

well thats tuff! glad to see all the bits are still in place, thank some one (pc correct)there is a table saw that will not let that happen (THANKS ALOT) have seen it on tv demo used a hot dog (cooked?) try you tube if you can type, no joke your a lucky man have a good friend that wishes he could show digits like that, hand caught in 50 ton press need i say more?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dang man you soposed to warn us first so we can ready ourselves


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dang man you soposed to warn us first so we can ready ourselves


Exactly - especially for those of us who may be eating breakfast while doing our morning tour of the site. :blink:

Hope you heal well.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Ouch! Hope you heal up well.








and thanks for the pics! :whistling:


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

You could have won the liquid nails contest fixing that mess.

Good luck with it

New promotion Idea......Saw stop competition.....tell your stories etc.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

I have some festool band aids that will fix it with out stitches and will clean up after itself.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Ouch! That'll leave a mark.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

So, did it need stitches? 
Looks like it hurts....but it always is more painful when they jamb a needle in there to make it not hurt while they stitch it up. :shutup:


----------



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

Been there, done that. I know what your going through, did it in 1996 and it still feels odd! 32 stiches in one finger


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

tgeb said:


> So, did it need stitches?
> Looks like it hurts....but it always is more painful when they jamb a needle in there to make it not hurt while they stitch it up. :shutup:


That's encouraging him! :laughing:


----------



## Deckem (Jan 27, 2011)

Rub a little dirt on it and some duct tape, you will be good to go!


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I did that in the 80's, hurts like a MoFo for a long time, your finger will now be your own personal weather detector


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Merely a flesh wound.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Wow! Lucky you have your digits left man. A finger nail you can without for a 6 months til it grows back. I guess those dont look too deep, you got lucky. Did you go get stitches? I probably would have put some gauze on them and taped em up nice and tight. Screw the $1000 hospital bill.


----------



## oaks renovation (Jun 16, 2007)

Whoa! Dude thats narly. My coffee just started to taste like tomato juice. I pray every time I flip the switch on my table saw that I walk away with all of my appendages.
I saw my pawpaw cut off his ring finger with a circular saw as little squirt when I was in kindergarten thats been forty years ago. An image that never fades with time. Hope you have a speedy recovery and chicks dig scars.


----------



## wyoming 1 (May 7, 2008)

That sucks. did you file your law suit against the mfg for not having the saw stop detection? LOL I hope long term all is well.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Thanks!! No more bacon for breakfast for the all next week. :sad:


----------



## sancho (Apr 3, 2010)

How did you do it? Were you working while you were tired or inna rush?

I had some kick back the other day working with the chop saw. I was working while tired.

When that happened, I called it a day and went home.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

So did you give yourself a good cussing out?

That bites. :sad:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Weak Sauce.

Get back to work your other hand is still good.

Cole


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Dang SK!
Do you know how lucky you are to have walked away with all of your fingers? :thumbup:


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

BAD NASTY!

You guys need to quit with all the questions. He can only type with one hand.:thumbsup:

If he's like most of us he chicken pecks the keyboard anyway.

Suck it up and get back to work.:thumbup:

Sorry about the 2 thumbs up. Damn, my fingers just keep walking on this keyboard. :clap: oops, there it is again.

:2guns: Can't help myself.

:boxing: Ok, thats it.

Get well soon!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> So did you give yourself a good cussing out?
> 
> That bites. :sad:


Good question. been there and would have done that if it would have helped. Hmm, I may have cussed myself a little. I needed like one more cut eplacing a window sill. I failed to lower the blade. When I reached over the blade........ Man! I really did not want to look at my thumb or what might have been left of it. Got lucky, just a trip to the er and some stitches.

I truely did not know I could move so fast as I did when the blade hit my thumb. I guess it really does not take long to check out a red hot horse shoe! :whistling

Good luck with the injury!


----------



## Yankee Framer (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

It happened so fast I don't even know exactly what happened. Maybe I was rushing, maybe I was tired. I was ripping 2x4s at a 45 which ive doone plenty of times and the saw kicked. I looked at the board the next day and there was some huge knots right where it kicked.

I hit the bone in both fingers.

Popsicle splint and tape on the middle finger.

I did a bathroom demo the next day.

Truth is I felt nothing when it happened but pissed off. And really havent felt too much pain at all since it happened unless something bangs into it, it's almost weird. 

I know I was real lucky I didnt loose them.

It was a liitle freaky using the saw the next day I started using a push stick again


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Man did you go to a hand Dr.? Do you know if you hit any tendons or ligaments? You really don't want to lose any finger functions, she could get pissed off. I hope all heals well. Were you using a push stick?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

you can never be too careful around a blade that is spinning that fast with teeth like a razor. I'm still amazed at how many people do this to them self who really should know better. As soon as I'm within 6" of that blade the push stick come comes out with no second thoughts of not using it. One day my push stick with hit that blade and I will be thankful it was the push stick and not me finger or hand.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mild!


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Why did I even look at that? I saw the title this morning and said to myself "Don't go there and look". Now I have that image in my head!


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

tgeb said:


> Looks like it hurts....but it always is more painful when they jamb a needle in there to make it not hurt while they stitch it up.


 6 or less stitches, it's best just to suck it up and take the stitches. 
They do use nerve blocks though....but just suck it up! We ain't no soft handed, IT professionals here.


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

That sucks but it could always be worse. Hope it heals up well!

I cut my thumb in half on a tablesaw 20 years ago, it sucked but may have been a good thing, I never cut myself with any kind of saw again!!:laughing:


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

I admit to running my fingers past the blade all the time. If it's, say, 2 or 3" wide, I just use my fingers, but keep a part of my hand hooked over the fence so it's not as likely to get sucked into the blade in case of a kickback. If it's a really narrow piece, I use one of many push blocks and push sticks scattered around the saw... I have a neat little riving knife with kickback pawls mounted on the saw as well.

Oh, I like electrical tape instead of band-aids...


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use a push stick/block most of the time. The rip has to be at least 10" wide for me to use just my hand.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Man, tough crowd.

I'll tell my wife if I die anytime soon not to expect flowers. I warn her that there will be a motley crew cage matching for my tools though.:laughing:

I hope those fingers don't give you any long lasting troubles. So sorry that happened.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

I am not proud of it, but both of my hands has been injured by table saw accidents in 03 and 08. In both cases,my fingers were cut badly by a piece of 3/4" hardwood board which is cut 45 and sharp as knife being kicked. My fingers never touched the blade. Each hand received about 25 stitches. Now I used extreme caution while operating table saw.
These pictures reminds me the pain. Take care and use more caution while using table saw.


----------

